# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Máy bị treo khi cắm USB

## xvietsao

máy để bàn của em bị một bệnh rất lạ. cứ cắm usb vào là máy bị treo, trong khi cắm chuột (chân usb) hoặc cắm thẻ nhớ (qua cổng usb) thì hoàn toàn bình thường. em đã cài lại win, thử các usb khác nhau nhưng vẫn không được. quét virus thì không có. vậy máy tính của em bị làm sao hả các bác. bác nào biết chỉ giúp em với. cám ơn các bác trươc!

----------


## hpbuon

cái hiện tượng của bạn thì theo mình nghĩ là không phải do usb, như bạn nói thì cũng không phải là do virus, bạn hãy cắm usb trực tiếp vào cổng của main ở đằng sau case xem sao
bạn cắm chuột đương nhiên là ko sao rồi vì chuột không có chứa dữ liệu gì quá lớn
cũng có thể là usb của bạn chứ 1 file gì quá lớn khiến cho máy bị treo khi cắm vô thôi

----------


## quynhhoa

> máy để bàn của em bị một bệnh rất lạ. cứ cắm usb vào là máy bị treo, trong khi cắm chuột (chân usb) hoặc cắm thẻ nhớ (qua cổng usb) thì hoàn toàn bình thường. em đã cài lại win, thử các usb khác nhau nhưng vẫn không được. quét virus thì không có. vậy máy tính của em bị làm sao hả các bác. bác nào biết chỉ giúp em với. cám ơn các bác trươc!


 hiện tượng này mình chưa gặp bao giờ cả, mình chỉ gặp khi trường hợp là như sau :
1. do usb bị nhiễm virus khi mình đưa vào máy đương nhiên là sẽ bị treo máy rồi, nó làm cho máy mình như tê liệt không hiện như mục trên destop ln, trừ khi nào mình rút usb ra. 
2. bạn cắm lại các ổ khác xem sao, có nhiều cổng usb lắm mà.

----------


## tctexpress

cái usb bạn cắm vào là loại mấy gb vậy ? có lần mình cắm cái 8 gb vào máy thì nó cũng bị treo luôn.
hoặc cũng có thể đó là do viruts đó bạn ạ.cái này theo mình là do nó đó.

----------


## 53caugiay

bạn thữ quét thật kỹ lại coi sao nha, hy vọng nó xuất hiện ^^!

----------


## ngoctran89

có thể usb của bạn có vấn đề hơn là pc của bạn có vấn đề



> cứ cắm usb vào là máy bị treo, trong khi cắm chuột (chân usb) hoặc cắm thẻ nhớ (qua cổng usb) thì hoàn toàn bình thường


bạn đem sang máy tính khác quét virus bằng phần mềm mạnh tý, kis đi, rồi diệt bằng tay cái nha

vào trong tool> opotion> view> chọn show hide file and folder...
bỏ dấu check vào 2 ô dứoi đó là 
hide extense... 
và hide protect...
sau đó quay lại usb thấy file nào tên autorun.inf thì del nó đi, del các file .exe nữa
bạn thử nha

----------


## obsking

bạn nên tắt chức năng auto play trước khi cắm usb vô máy để tránh bị virus . còn nếu vẫn không đc thì có lẽ phần cứng của bạn gặp trục trặc rồi .

----------

